# Misfire No Codes Or Lights



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Since your car is under the B2B warranty why haven't you taken it in to your local dealership? You'll have to do a road demonstration, preferably with the tech who will be working on the car.


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

my dealer ship wont do anything about it unless it stores a code. Its bs I had it hooked up to an mdi and it said 7,000 misfires on cyl2 and 1,000 on cyl 1


----------



## Noahbergfeldt (4 mo ago)

ehousel said:


> Hello all,
> I have a 2013 cruze eco with 14,000 miles on it. It is experiencing a misfire on cylinder 2 quite a bit under load. Cylinder 1 also misfires about 1/4th as much on similar pulls. There are no lights on or codes stored. I first replaced the spark plugs with those of appropriate gaps the stock delco plugs in fact gapped at 0.30. I then moved them around to see if the misfire followed. It didn't. I then replaced the coil pack from a buddy of mines cruze and the same cylinders misfiring. Back to stock coil. I will next try moving fuel injectors around. I am hoping I don't have burnt valves or cracked pistons. It seems so unlikey with 14,000 miles but I know the engines are notorios for pistons.
> Any insight would be appreciated


I know this isn’t helpful but I’m having a similar issue and can’t figure out why. Same thing with no codes however my reader on active misfire display showed 60 misfires on one cylinder in one pull


----------

